# MW2 Level 70 glitch



## diduknowthat

So I was playing Modern Warfare 2 yesterday and got infected by the instant lvl 70 hack. I was put in a really glitchy server (everyone flew around), and I was instantly promoted to lvl 70 after killing just one person. Now I get booted from all the serves I join with a 'security error - connection timed out' message. How do I get my account working again??


----------



## computernoob1

You should probably post this on the Official MW2 forums, I bet they could help


----------



## tlarkin

I knew this would be a huge issue with how the "geniuses" developed the game and how multi-player worked.  The fact that the game scans your hardware to see who has the best machine to host the game means that it is accessing some system level stuff in the OS.  Meaning HUGE security hole....

I wish I was at that meeting when the developers decided to do multi-player that way so I could have told them it is a very dumb idea.  All someone has to do is hijack/infect the process that runs at that level with their own malicious code and bam, and guess what since it is all locally hosted, anyone can modify anything and probably send it to the clients connected....


----------



## kobaj

tlarkin said:


> I knew this would be a huge issue with how the "geniuses" developed the game and how multi-player worked.  The fact that the game scans your hardware to see who has the best machine to host the game means that it is accessing some system level stuff in the OS.  Meaning HUGE security hole....
> 
> I wish I was at that meeting when the developers decided to do multi-player that way so I could have told them it is a very dumb idea.  All someone has to do is hijack/infect the process that runs at that level with their own malicious code and bam, and guess what since it is all locally hosted, anyone can modify anything and probably send it to the clients connected....



I dont think it scans for the best hardware, that would be inefficient and too inaccurate. Ping would be the logical choice - but after joining servers with shit for hosts. I think the final solution they decided on was "random" >.<! It is just an xbox port and they assumed everyone would have the same hardware anyway.

Regardless - To the OP. Would probably be best to bring it up on their forums. Where they will promptly tell you their game is perfect and that could never happen and to fix it would require re-purchasing the game; you dirty hacker. 

In reality, try reinstalling - with it being steam cloud it saves your progress and maybe the server didnt update with the cloud when you disconnected - there is hope at the end of the tunnel. It doesnt save your single player though - you can find the files manually and back them up though if you want.

Best of luck,


----------



## Aastii

hmm, this sucks. Not much you can do really I suppose; IW won't believe you, which I suppose is the right way to look at it for them; better to keep the dirty hackers out and have a minority of screwed over real players than a bunch of crying real players and hackers running amock.

If you still have the receipt, you could always put an "accidental" crack in the disc and take it back to the shop and say wtf and ask for a replacement 

Other than that, I suppose you are out of pocket because of some scum bag


----------



## diduknowthat

I did some research today and found out that there's 2 ways to fix it. 

One is, go prestige again (lose everything blah blah). 

The second way is to hack the game by changing the local profile and then uploading it.

Needless to say I'm not going to go the 2nd way. I'll see what steam support says. If need be I guess I'll just skip to the 2nd prestige.


----------



## tlarkin

kobaj said:


> I dont think it scans for the best hardware, that would be inefficient and too inaccurate. Ping would be the logical choice - but after joining servers with shit for hosts. I think the final solution they decided on was "random" >.<! It is just an xbox port and they assumed everyone would have the same hardware anyway.
> 
> Regardless - To the OP. Would probably be best to bring it up on their forums. Where they will promptly tell you their game is perfect and that could never happen and to fix it would require re-purchasing the game; you dirty hacker.
> 
> In reality, try reinstalling - with it being steam cloud it saves your progress and maybe the server didnt update with the cloud when you disconnected - there is hope at the end of the tunnel. It doesnt save your single player though - you can find the files manually and back them up though if you want.
> 
> Best of luck,



Perhaps, but I would think they would probably just read your system settings for the game.  If you have it on ultra high settings you probably have a good rig, plus their optimal settings feature reads your system specs anyway, otherwise how could it determine how to auto-optimize the game settings?


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> Perhaps, but I would think they would probably just read your system settings for the game.  If you have it on ultra high settings you probably have a good rig, plus their optimal settings feature reads your system specs anyway, otherwise how could it determine how to auto-optimize the game settings?



It only reads your system hardware once, or whenever you tell it to optomise system settings, otherwise imagine how inneficient it would be, having to constantly watch what your system is doing, just a waste of CPU time that could go to use actually playing the game.


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> It only reads your system hardware once, or whenever you tell it to optomise system settings, otherwise imagine how inneficient it would be, having to constantly watch what your system is doing, just a waste of CPU time that could go to use actually playing the game.



yeah but caching that out to a plain text configuration file takes very little resources to run.  Trust me, I do it all the time at work.


----------

